# Record High for Older Pregnancies



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

Not sure if you are aware of the article on BBC News?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7268980.stm

Any thoughts?

Tamsin
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

A very interesting article...well spotted!

They are asking for comments (at the foot of the page):-
Are you over 40 and planning to get pregnant? Or did you have a baby after 40? What could be the reasons for the rise in the conception rate for this age group? Send us your experiences using the form below. 

I have responded with this:-
Over 40 & planning to get pregnant.
Reason :- This is the first time I have a partner that actively wants to have a become a parent. All those in my 20s and 30s did not really want the responsibility. I am not the type of woman to have an 'accident' with an unwilling partner, though most of my contemporaries did exactly that! I guess I'm just too responsible and honest!!


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for posting this,Tamsin I felt really good when I had read it  . Though I am a pregnant now at 42.5 years ( through IVF) I was really frustrated by some people   and some of the medical profession being judgemental about why I had put it off for so long ! I too was divorced at 31 and my former partner didn't want children and I made the difficult decision to opt not to have children. To be honest I never considered them before I was 30 anyway as I had been to uni and it took a long time to establish my career and get some financial stability. I didn't settle down again until I was 34 and then could hardly have pushed my new new partner into a baby because my biological clock was ticking. I started trying at 37 which I thought was still a reasonable age to have a go but it just didn't happen and we were unexplained. You'd be amazed at the amount of people who said well what do you expect if you leave it so late ! my response was that perhaps I should have just had an "accident" or dragged a man off the street. What this article shows is that life is not so simple for most of us and even if a woman really does choose to delay for whatever reason she shouldn't be punished or judged for that,the stats are enough to remind us aren't they, sorry to sound sexist but in most cases having babies is not a career choice for most men whereas it can be for a lot of women. Thank goodness for more balanced reporting  and some happy stats!

More power to us oldies !

Dee x


----------

